# Can I use heat transfer paper in mugs?



## LoudSpeaker07 (May 17, 2017)

I'm new in t-shirt printing. My question is can I use heat transfer paper (dark and light) in mugs? Or I should use other paper for mugs? Please assist me and don't get mad because I always ask questions to clarify. Thanks and more powers!


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

The best full color & durable method to print mug is sublimation.

With the proper blank mug you can withstand up to 2000 washes, + microwave resistance.


You have laser transfer for hard surface. I don"t know them so maybe I am wrong, but I think it could be not that great for washing resistance.
I don"t think there is suck transfer for inkjet.


----------



## LoudSpeaker07 (May 17, 2017)

Yes sir, according to my research, sublimation is perfect for mugs. But I wonder if I can also use heat transfer paper in mugs.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

You don"t tell us what kind of heat transfer paper.

You have laser heat transfer paper for hard surface (like mug)

I never use them nor saw any prints, but in my opinion it will not be as durabale as sublimation.


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

LoudSpeaker07 said:


> Yes sir, according to my research, sublimation is perfect for mugs. But I wonder if I can also use heat transfer paper in mugs.


Yes you can.

Digital Transfer Paper for Hard Surfaces - Neenah Performance Materials

Neenah makes excellent products but this is not as durable as dye sublimation.

In the long run you will get better results and higher profit with dye sublimation.


----------



## PCs Tees Texas (May 27, 2017)

Sublimation is the best way to go with ceramic mugs, for sure.


----------

